# Masturbation and xxx cinemas



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Ok this is an odd question where I am not sure if any of you will know the answer but here goes...
My DH and I were having a discussion about someone famous who was arrested masturbating in a xxx cinema years ago. DH says that most of those places (to which he has never been) don't allow people to 'relieve one's self' while there. 
I was arguing that if that's true, why do people go to those cinemas when they can watch p0rn at home and satisfy themselves there. What's the point of going out to watch a x rated movie while you can't release the sexual build up?
DH says that people can go watch the movie for pleasure the way you or I would go see a regular movie, but I would disagree. isn't porn used to have an orgasm with or without a partner?
What is your take on this subject?


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I went to one when I was 18/19 (30 years ago!). Getting an X rated video (remember those?!!) wasnt easy and I was a bit naive.

So yes, I went into an X cinema very sheepishly....watched about 30 minutes and got very turned on indeed!

Its all part of growing up (male growing up!)


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

Well, one thing is for sure.... your husband has NEVER been to one of those places...

He's wrong about this.


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

I relieved the 'build up' in situe very discretely under a coat...
As did/do many guys I think.

So yes, agree with Sparky...DH is wrong! Either never been to one or has but doesnt want to admit!!


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

LOL yeah he has never been to one. He was trying to get the point across to my that SOME people go just to watch and that's all. I just have trouble understanding that because what's the point of getting all turned on, and not being able to take care of business there and then? He says maybe some men have trouble keeping it up with their wives so might go watch that before 'activities'. i dont know about that, maybe.


----------



## Happyquest (Apr 21, 2009)

I have never taken care of business the entire time I use to go to them when younger. Was way to afraid too. Didnt want to be arrested. That was like 30 years ago though. Now I here even couples go there to be watched


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

I don't know what is typical, I certainly would not but then I have only been to one when I was young and it was nothing worth going back to see again. (Although I enjoy watching porn at home when my wife is not in the mood)


----------



## sparc101 (Oct 21, 2013)

My wife and I went a couple of times many years ago. But other than some touchy feely stuff.. nothing more. They are very grungy places.

Where I live now, I think most have shut down. They don't make enough to keep them open... 

The other thing I will point out, it is against the law to actually do more in a place like that. They are considered "public", and you would/could get arrested for indecent exposure. I think who you refer to is PeeWee Herman... just a guess.


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Haha yep! Peewee was the one we were discussing- you're the winner! haha. there is (or was, im pretty sure they still operate) one place called Crazy Horse in Melbourne city which handed out tissues to patrons upon visiting. And I was pretty sure public masturbation wasn't allowed either. I figured it was something most men have done once or twice when young and curious.It is just the concept of going out of your way to go to one of these cinemas to watch xxx movies and not do anything. I don't understand why people would even run them. But like you say, a lot have shut down since the availability of p0rn skyrocketed due to the internet.


----------



## MissScarlett (May 22, 2013)

Certainly these places are now extinct dinosaurs with the advent of internet porn.

But I do remember the Pee Wee Herman incident.

My sister in law wanted to investigate the interstate porn places that say "arcade" - she reported that these are spankatoriums - small room for viewing porn with a box of Kleenex.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Obligatory sidebar - in my birth country it was a rite of passage to visit an x-rated theater on your 17th birthday. ID's were checked, the works.

So we took the newly minted 17 year old identical twins to the place. First brother gets in after ID check, then second brother is asked for ID. 

"But lady, don't we look identical" ??? Many memories...

But the answer is no, nobody did anything out of order - the ushers (?) were hypervigilant..


----------



## Kylie84 (May 4, 2012)

Imagine how sticky the center isle would be....  too far? hahaha


----------

